# Police Officer Robert Wilson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Robert Wilson, III*
Philadelphia Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, March 5, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 30

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* 9990

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Robert Wilson was shot and killed when he and his partner interrupted a robbery at a video game store at 2101 West Lehigh Avenue at approximately 4:45 pm.

Citizens waved down Officer Wilson and his partner and told them of a robbery in progress inside the store. As they entered the store two subjects opened fire on them, striking Officer Wilson three times. He was transported to Temple University Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

The second officer returned fire, wounding one of the men. Both subjects were taken into custody.

Officer Wilson is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Charles Ramsey
Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22401-police-officer-robert-wilson-iii#ixzz3TbRGOYfN


----------

